# Why cant my computer run combat arms?



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

why cant i play combat arms:upset:???
everything loads and until i reach loading screen
then it stops there and all i hear in fireteam is
"round start!""guns fire"
my video card is intel(r)915gm/gms.910gms express
any help please?!?!:sigh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

Your intergrated graphics chip is not strong enough to run the game, but to make sure you should also reinstall the game using Revo Uninstaller and also make sure you have the latest graphics drivers that you can find from Intel's website.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey DaChozenOnez and welcome to the forum bud!

Your going to need a dedicated GPU, try lowering the game graphics to the lowest possible though. I could run the game on my intel chipset okay, though sometimes getting lag.

I assume you are on a desktop? If you have a budget we can see about getting you a dedicated GPU so you can enjoy the game properly.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

ummmm...i am using a laptop which i lieke...5 years old??
i play flyff,flyforfame,maplestory and etc.
all work fine but combat arms...
extra info:1.60 ghz
:504 mb RAM ddr2
: 32 bit color quality


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Your laptop is quite old, and unfortunately it is unable to be upgraded. I have heard of laptops being upgraded but it depends on how they were made and someone with serious dedication for laptops, upgrading laptops are never worth the price.

Combat arms is a little more demanding than maplestory, but not much. CA just requires a bit stronger GPU. Make sure you run the game on lowest possible settings, and lowest resolution. Try defragging your computer, go-to all programs, accessories, system tools, disk defrager. Defrag your Hard-drive.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

i defraged everything with advanced system care ,disk defrager,smart defrag,and disk cleanup
so it finally showed up!but...it was like in the middle of the game when everyone was
dead..anyways what settings do i need to lower?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Everything, resolutions, textures, no AA.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

kk
ill try again and if it doesnt work...imma connect modem with laptop for peak internet speeds


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay, but it isn't a internet issue. It's the fact you are running on a intel chipset, which isn't designed to run games.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

yea 
i entered a game then when i activated task manager (ctrl alt del)
i exited task manager and went in combat arms and there was a message saying
"you have been kicked to too high latency"
p.s. i unno if i mentioned it or not but my internet constantly turns on/off
yea i mentioned it when i made new thread
but last game i actually got in but saw a dead soilder
surrounded with zombies in fireteam...


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay, maybe it could an internet issue. Let's double check! :smile:

I want you to do two tests, doesn't matter which order but post results back for both.

1. http://www.speedtest.net/
2. http://www.pingtest.net/

For both, make sure you pick the closest server. It's usually the yellow star which hovers over your location.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

sorry for replying so late
so i tryed speed test ,good 25 upload 35 download
pingtest, well.....couldnt recover tab or sumthing
it usually switches from my modem to linksys(not mentioning modem name)
but barely stays on without on/off again


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

1 www.nexon.net--------- ONLINE 39.72 ms 
2 www.google.com -----------ONLINE 13.59 ms 
3 www.sleepywood.net -------------ONLINE 17.96 ms 
4 www.techsupportforum.com -----------ONLINE 65.15 ms 
5 www.selfseo.com ONLINE--------- 116.25 ms 
p.s.last one was the website i was on
but this is the ping on 5 webs


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

im not really patient so ill play maple for now -sigh-


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not really sure about your error with pingtest?

can you try another test? If it for some reason fails again just tell me the ping from your speedtest report. Speedtest measures ping to, but I feel pingtest "focuses" more on the ping.

Other than that, 35mpbs download and 25mpbs upload is more than enough. I feel this issue with Combat Arms lays within your GPU.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

ahhh...crap..
dat was on my linksys anyways but i am creeped out..
linksys is strong on the web but weak in games---d-link modem suk on web,good in games..confusing..


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

okayy...
on top of your comment and mine was the ping test


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

can you speed up the game process cause now in lobby......great!
works awesome!i can get in room easily!but in loading screen ..-3261783429834 years later-- you have been booted for too high latency
Me:-swears everywhere-
that better?:4-dontkno


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you be a little more clear and post back using proper grammar? I am having trouble reading your responses.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

anywayyys...probably video card or ghz cause.....
Combat Arms has low system specifications and can be played on most PCs!

REQUIREMENTS MINIMUM RECOMMENDED 
OS Windows 2000 -------Windows XP or better 
CPU Pentium 3 - 1GHz+ Pentium 4 ---- 2.4GHz+ 
MEMORY 256Mb RAM -----512Mb RAM 
VIDEO CARD GeForce 2 MX ------GeForce FX 5600 or better 
DIRECT X Version 9.0C or later -------Version 9.0C or later 
HARD DISK SPACE 2.0 Gb -----2.0 Gb 
INTERNET CONNECTION Cable/DSL------- Cable/DSL or better 
reccomended is 2.40
mine is 1.60
video card difference
and blahblahblah


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

The required video card is not that strong at all, however you have a intel chipset and that isn't designed to run games. You can try updating your drivers, but I doubt it will do much good.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

yea but this really bugs me.....
i checked the web pics on where you can see your video chip and..everyone has 1 chip exept me
1lug and play monitor on mobile intel(r)915gm/gms.910gml express
2default monitor) on mobile intel(r)915gm/gms.910gml express chips
the one im using right now is plug and play monitor
can you tell which one will work with combat arms?


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

bump...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what you think is two video cards is just the the chipset and the integrated intel video solution on your motherboard/chipset.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

ohhh....i get it now
i just wanna play combat arms without buying another chip cause it will just be a pain


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I think your best bet will be to save up for a new desktop PC.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

ah geez
i guess so or i can try that gmabooster download thingy first
ill come bak later


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

meh
probably useless but more info.......
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile Report


Report Date: 03/30/2010
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	12:26:38
Driver Version: 6.14.10.4332
Operating System: Windows XP* Professional, Service Pack 3 (5.1.2600)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 9.0
Physical Memory: 502 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	128 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	10 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 13 Stepping 8
Processor Speed: 1600 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 2592
Device Revision: 03


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1219
Current Graphics Mode:	1280 by 800 True Color (60 Hz)



* Devices Connected to the Graphics Accelerator *


Active Notebook Displays: 1


* Notebook *

Monitor Name: Plug and Play Monitor
Display Type: Digital
Gamma Value: 3.54
DDC2 Protocol: Supported
Maximum Image Size:	Horizontal: Not Available
Vertical: Not Available
Monitor Supported Modes:
640 by 480 (60 Hz)
800 by 600 (60 Hz)
1024 by 768 (60 Hz)
1280 by 800 (60 Hz)
Display Power Management Support:
Standby Mode:	Supported
Suspend Mode:	Supported
Active Off Mode: Supported

* Other names and brands are the property of their respective owners.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try installing this driver
Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows XP


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

kk so i am downloading it now
but i found useful info trying to find a driver upgrade
it goes like:
1:right click real my computer not shorcut
2:click properties
3:click advanced
4:under performance click settings
5:click advanced and settings for virtual memory
6:click data(other drive) and unckeck 1st box(custom size)
7ut initial ram 10000 and maximum 20000
8:apply and reset computer(may not be neccesary)


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Um... I don't think you should be playing with the Vram, and setting it to extreme numbers like that. What were the original?


----------



## PencilPwner (Mar 31, 2010)

im just saying that out of personal experience combat arms needs lots of ram or maybe its just my computer. I have 2 gigs of ram and it still lags like crazy. THe only way i can fix it is to make the process priority on high which i recommend u NOT to do.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

> SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
> 
> Combat Arms has low system specifications and can be played on most PCs!
> MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS
> ...


I ran the game fine on 3gb's when I played. So I don't think it needs "lots" of ram.


----------



## PencilPwner (Mar 31, 2010)

Zealex said:


> I ran the game fine on 3gb's when I played. So I don't think it needs "lots" of ram.


Im sorry, just thought it would help. im sure 3 gigs is more enough to play combat arms. The only reason i cant play it is cause of my graphics card (Nvidia Gefore 6150 LE) Sorry for being a thread stealer x(.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

No need to apologize. You were just adding to the thread and were not "stealing the thread". 

I think the OP has no other choice than to save up and build a gaming PC. He has a intel chipet which have been multiply repeated within the thread it isn't designed for games.


----------



## PencilPwner (Mar 31, 2010)

Im actualy planning on building a gaming PC but i will be provided with parts up to $2000 to make my "gaming life" easier.
Building a gaming PC takes some amount of labor and money but id just do it to learn from it. But I agree his computer is not only old but doesn't have the needed parts to enjoy games.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes.. well now this thread is being a bit hijacked . Make sure you post in the building forum!!


----------



## PencilPwner (Mar 31, 2010)

lol thanks for the help . And good luck trying to fix the thread starters problem )


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

meh my thread was hijacked..
anywayysss....i wont need this thread anymore
i did my last post thing and it acually worked(its not extreme numbers...its lieke 800mb only...)i just need better internet


----------

